# E bicycle projects



## AnthonyDec (Apr 1, 2016)

Have had an interest in EV's for a long time, so decided that the easiest way for me was to start out with something simple.
My main preoccupation was making art installations using discarded materials to highlight the waste generated by over consumption.
Eventually I noticed that there were a lot of bicycles dumped everywhere and with a bit of repairing were usable.
This led me to join a volunteer bicycle repair workshop facilitated by the local municipal council that had "give away" stalls at fairs and local festivals.
All the recipients were from disadvantaged families, and just to see the big smiles from the kids receiving the bikes was enough to entourage one to do more.
There were so many bikes, scooters etc that we had to focus on just repairing kid size bikes, the rest had to be recycled as no one wanted the adult size bikes.
This problem began my foray into using bicycles for my installation art projects and now my E bicycle projects that will eventually develop into making suitable bicycles for physically challenged people and eventually an E.V.
Had a ride in a Prius and was totally hooked. 

This is my first attempt at making a relatively cheep E bike  https://flic.kr/p/FspHRw


----------

